# 1969 Kool Lemon Fastback 5 Speed paint question



## Cam_from_Canada (Mar 28, 2022)

There is a 1969 Kool Lemon Fastback 5 Speed for sale up in Canada for $1,500 ($1,200 USD) that looks to be a H36-9 model. Produced in May 1969 according to the owner. Bike was originally from California I have been told.

I am interested in the bike (although it is two provinces away). It is being advertised as all original and to the untrained eye, looks to be. 

There is one area where there is paint missing where it looks to to be red primer or rusty coloured primer underneath the yellow paint. Is this the norm for factory painted Kool Lemon?

There is also a close up of the seat post tube decal which looks discoloured. I have not seen yellow Sringrays in person, so I am not aware if this is the normal look of a faded original water transfer decal.

Any insight and opinions regarding the original paint status and the current asking price of this bike would be much appreciated.

-Cam


----------



## Coyote (Mar 28, 2022)

My 1970 Yellow has reddish primer, seems normal.
My question would be the guard, supposedly original,
paint looks more pristine than the rest of the bike
and the "Fastback" screen appears further forward on the guard than most I have seen.
Experts??


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 28, 2022)

Cam_from_Canada said:


> There is a 1969 Kool Lemon Fastback 5 Speed for sale up in Canada for $1,500 ($1,200 USD) that looks to be a H36-9 model. Produced in May 1969 according to the owner. Bike was originally from California I have been told.
> 
> I am interested in the bike (although it is two provinces away). It is being advertised as all original and to the untrained eye, looks to be.
> 
> ...



Yes red primer is correct the discoloration on seat post decal is normal. I agree Coyote guard looks off but need to see complete shot of drive side of bike.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 28, 2022)

@Cam_from_Canada I took a look at other '69s posted and yes guard decal looks too far forward. Are these the only pics they provided? I would be suspect of it as they are not showing important shots.


----------



## Rollo (Mar 28, 2022)

... Seat post decal discoloration looks normal ... Glitter grips are correct for '69 ... That style shifter handle was used beginning in 1970 ... but could possibly have been used on Nov or Dec 69 models ... Also it appears to have a 1-5 hi-lo decal on the shifter ... '69 and up had Hi ----- Lo with no numbers ... 
... Back tire appears to be lacking tread wear for 50+ year old bike (center tread mold flashing still visible) ...
...  Derailleur free wheels should be smooth ... those have cogs .. again possibly used on late '69 models ...
... I would think this bike should have bow pedals but I could be wrong ...


----------



## Cam_from_Canada (Mar 28, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @Cam_from_Canada I took a look at other '69s posted and yes guard decal looks too far forward. Are these the only pics they provided? I would be suspect of it as they are not showing important shots.



Thanks everyone! I figured I would run this by the experts first before asking for more photos from the seller. I agree with @Coyote that the chain guard does look pristine.

Thanks for the great information @Rollo 

I failed to mention that the tires were noted as replaced. I was primarily focused on the paint and didn’t even think to consider the shifter etc... 

I don’t feel this seller is aiming to be misleading. Likely going by what the previous owner told them when they bought it.


----------



## Rollo (Mar 28, 2022)

delete


----------



## Rollo (Mar 28, 2022)

Cam_from_Canada said:


> Thanks everyone! I figured I would run this by the experts first before asking for more photos from the seller. I agree with @Coyote that the chain guard does look pristine.
> 
> Thanks for the great information @Rollo
> 
> ...



... Also just noticed that the overload tube on the shifter and double cable clamp are missing ...


----------



## Nashman (Mar 28, 2022)

Right on guys. It's so cool to have a panel of experts to bounce these things off of. From what I can see, the C-guard is a little too minty for original. Cam lives in the same city as I do.  Nice to have a local Caber or so in my neck of the woods!


----------



## stoney (Mar 29, 2022)

The bike will clean up. Besides all of the above mentioned I feel the price is too much for the condition of bike. I know Stingrays, Fastbacks, Krates are getting crazy with prices. Myself I see about $800.00 for this particular bike. My opinion.  I would be a little patient and wait for a nicer bike.


----------



## stoney (Mar 29, 2022)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Nashman (Mar 29, 2022)

stoney said:


> The bike will clean up. Besides all of the above mentioned I feel the price is too much for the condition of bike. I know Stingrays, Fastbacks, Krates are getting crazy with prices. Myself I see about $800.00 for this particular bike. My opinion.  I would be a little patient and wait for a nicer bike.



Good point. I don't wanna speak for my Brother Caber here, ( just chip in) but am taking an interest because he's local and I have owned a mint original 1969 Lemon Peeler ( bought out of South Carolina), so dig these muscle bikes too.

Although my latest focus has been pre-war, the supply of vintage Schwinns ( or any American made pre-1975 bike) is slim to none in our hood. Quite simply, they just were not sold up here in Canada, and the odd one that was imported or came in a move from a relocated family south of us is usually long gone or trashed.  Supply is VERY low. Even this bike is 825 miles west of us.

 I can vouch for the high expense and risk buying from pictures from the U.S.A. or anywhere. I think most of us can relate. I was burned bad on a vintage Nash car. Most bikes I've bought ( from Cabers) have been excellent. My point is we don't have bike meets or see these offered up here on line, and only in larger cities there are some bike meets. Car shows, swap meets, antique shops and shows, 2nd hand stores, Salvation Army are the pickings here. Yeah, you can score, but less often.

We are smack in the middle of Canada 8 hours north of Minneapolis Mn. Not "no man's land" but only 750,000 people not riding Sting Rays. Waiting for a nicer may take awhile. That said as well, fewer collectors up here, so that's an advantage of price leverage. We only have a .60 dollar compared to the U.S. dollar, so that's a factor too. Either way, we "usually" have to step up $$ taller if we want the goods for these reasons, especially if local/non imported. Even when we do import, we are subject to obscene taxes and duties that almost sour a sweet ride. Food for thought.

Funny thing is, an original Bowden Spacelander just sold 60 miles from my home ( my G/F is actually in that town/her home town/this week) yesterday an hour after it was listed on line! Right under my nose. It needed some work, few parts, but was mostly all there. Not sure how much$$. Crazy....... How a Bowden Spacelander got in Gimli, Manitoba, Canada is anyone's guess?


----------



## Cam_from_Canada (Mar 29, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Good point. I don't wanna speak for my Brother Caber here, ( just chip in) but am taking an interest because he's local and I have owned a mint original 1969 Lemon Peeler ( bought out of South Carolina), so dig these muscle bikes too.
> 
> Although my latest focus has been pre-war, the supply of vintage Schwinns ( or any American made pre-1975 bike) is slim to none in our hood. Quite simply, they just were not sold up here in Canada, and the odd one that was imported or came in a move from a relocated family south of us is usually long gone or trashed.  Supply is VERY low. Even this bike is 825 miles west of us.
> 
> ...



Please pitch “750,000 People Not Riding Stingrays” to be the new city slogan. 

We can update the ol’ “We were born here, what’s your excuse?” motto from The Simpsons! 

I do agree with you. Similar to Stingrays or any collector bikes fetching more money in one state over another, we are used to paying premiums and most definitely take risks with the majority of purchases being purchased online and shipped vs. found locally and seen in person.

Sweet Gimli find!


----------

